# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  رئيس محكمة تبوك يتوصل الى علاج لمرض السكر !!

## محمد المبارك

بســـــــــــــ  ــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم

رئيس محكمة تبوك يتوصل الى علاج لمرض السكر


بعد تجربه حقيقيه تكللت بالنجاح والله الحمد و المنه , توصل رئيس محكمة تبوك
الشيخ \ صالح بن محمد التويجري الى علاج لمرض السكر الذي يعاني منه الناس و
خاصه كبار السن من الرجال و النساء , حيث ذكر فضيلته انه بعد جهد و تجربه طويلة
و منتهى العناء و الصبر وجدت خير العمل و افضله لمعالجه هذا المرض!؟ 

الطريقه المطلوبه :

1-( 100 ) جرام من البر 

2- ( 100 ) جرام من اللبان المر \ شحري 

3- ( 100 ) جرام من الشعير 

4- ( 100 ) جرام من الحبه السوداء

طريقه الاستعمال :

تجمع هذه المقادير و يضاف عليها ما يوازي علبه عصير من الماء ( 6 ) مرات و تسخن
على نار حتى تصل درجه الغليان لمده عشر دقايق ثم تبرد و تصفى من الحثاله و يوضع
في اناء من زجاج ثم يبداء المريض في تناول , في فنجان قهوه كل صباح قبل الفطور
لمده اربعة ايام 

بعد ذلك يكون يوم بعد يوم حتى اليوم الثالث و بعد يتوقف عن الاستعمال العلاج و
من ثم ياكل ماكان ممنوع ولا يخاف الا من الله تعالى

و قد تمنى فضيلته ان ينفع الله تعالى جميع من يصلهم خير هذا العلاج ان يقوم على
نشرها بين الناس ,

----------


## أبو محمد القحطاني

هل يمكن توثيق هذا الخبر
فالأمر خطير و يتعلق بصحة الناس

----------


## محمد المبارك

http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?se...9&issueno=9942

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

بارك الله فيك 
ماهي عشبة البر؟ هل هي القمح
و كذاك اللبان المر؟

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنت وأي إحسان

----------


## باحث في الرقية الشرعية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هناك تضارب في الخبر وكذلك فرق عما قرأت عن طريقة العلاج فيها فرق 
فبحسب المقال المكتوب في جريدة الشرق الأوسط 
أن المكونات المر واللبان والحلتيت والصبر والحبة السوداء 
أما البر والشعير جديده علي واستغربت عندما قرأتها
والراجح اذا صح الخبر أن المكونات الأولى صحيحه لأنها فيها من الوصفة التي أعرفها لعلاج الغرغرينا ولكن استعمالها خارجي ولا أعلم في استعمالها داخليا شيئا ولاأعلم من استعملها كدواء مأكول هذا والله أعلم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## أسـامة

لم تتم الفائدة من هذا الموضوع حتى الآن...
هل جربه أحد؟ وما هي الوصفة التي جربها (إن كانت النتيجة إيجابية)؟

----------


## أبوسلطانة

يا اخوان في أحد جرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أفيدونا أفادكم الله ..

----------


## أسـامة

> لم تتم الفائدة من هذا الموضوع حتى الآن


هل نعتبره خبر من أخبار الجرائد؟

----------

